# Canadian Whisky's Long-Awaited Comeback



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 13, 2018)

Canadian Whisky's Long-Awaited Comeback
By Clay Risen/ Wine, Beer & Cocktails/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"There was a time, in the decades after Prohibition, when Canadian whisky was all the rage in America, when a bottle of Crown Royal sat on the bar cart of any serious imbiber. But by the time the renaissance in whiskey making and drinking began in the early 2000s, the Canadian product had long ago been dismissed as bland and bottom-shelf.

It’s a story that Davin de Kergommeaux, a whiskey writer in Ottawa, knows all too well. When he published his book “Canadian Whisky: The Portable Expert” in 2012, it was the first serious guide to the category in decades — not that anyone noticed. He would give seminars at whiskey festivals and be lucky if a few dozen people showed up.

“I was very much a voice in the wilderness,” he said during a recent visit to New York.

That’s starting to change. Canadian whiskys are winning awards and fans as drinkers curious about the next development in whiskey turn their eyes north. In October, Mr. de Kergommeaux published a fully revised and greatly expanded edition of his book, and he is once again on the festival circuit, getting a much different reception.

“At an event in Ottawa, 169 people bought tickets for one of my talks,” he said.

The sudden popularity of all kinds of whiskey on both sides of the Canadian-American border is driving a rapid expansion among Canadian distillers. Mr. de Kergommeaux’s first edition covered just nine distilleries — eight large, traditional operations, and one craft start-up. The new edition includes 40 more, all of them newly opened, with many more on the way..."





The writer Davin de Kergommeaux at the Highlander Pub in Ottawa. His 2012 book, “Canadian Whisky: The Portable Expert,” was the first serious guide to the product in decades, and interest was scant. “I was very much a voice in the wilderness,” he said. Credit Renaud Philippe for The New York Times


Richard


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 13, 2018)

If anyone is looking for a distinctive rye whiskey at an approachable price, I recommend Alberta Premium. It is very much a full flavoured whiskey, as it is 100% rye, which gives it a bold flavor. Might be hard to get outside Canada.


----------

